# Mafia war



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Just see in my swedish news that the mafia have had a shootout in AYIA NAPA.

It surprised me that 3 of them were Cypriots, the opinion seems otherwise to be that all this comes from Eastern Europe

Also found this article in Cyprus mail

But as long as they only kill eachother.....

Interesting comments though


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I saw that report in the Cyprus mail.
Every so often there is an incident of this kind but it is the gangs at war with each other as happens in most countries in the world. Although it is not nearly as bad as in most other countries.
The thing to remember is that as long as you don't involved with these people you are not in any danger. 
I still feel safer walking through the streets at night in Cyprus than I ever felt in the UK.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Or Germany. 

All statistics show that ordinary people are not in danger if they are not stupid and visit places like dark sidestreets or clubs where there gangs hangout

And as someone commented, what kind of businessman need 5 security guards


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> Or Germany.
> 
> All statistics show that ordinary people are not in danger if they are not stupid and visit places like dark sidestreets or clubs where there gangs hangout
> 
> And as someone commented, *what kind of businessman need 5 security guards*


A night club (doormen).


----------



## LcM (Jun 20, 2012)

I went to Napa the night after and all seemed calm, although filled with a larger number of police strolling around mind.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

The Cyprus mafia are not interested in tourists, unless you do something really really stupid.


----------

